# attendance



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone ive just started year 10 this year and so far its been ok a bit of a wobbly start but im trying my best anyway this year seems to be all about exams







and the teachers have been on about the amount of time you have of school and how much it can effect your results so i was wondering how anyone else got through there exams and how you can stay in school even with IBS


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Em I have Just started year 10 too which as we both know is a very important year leading up to GCSEs! I know now that I have to try and conserntrate take my work seriously but it just seems impossible. Its been only the second day and I dont want go back to school. I feel rotten.Assembly was the worst I really needed to go and I couldn't. My doc gave me some pills but they didn't seem to work. I dont think this is going to be a good 2 years for me because with all the course work and other things on my mind like "friends"( who don't seem to be there for me) and stress is not good for our condition. I am feeling the most depressed I have done EVER! I have usually considered suicide but now I am really serious about I. I cant keep doing this its just too much for us to cope with at this tender age with so much of our lives ahead. There is so much for us to see do and experience and it was just so unfortunate for us to get IBS now. It has really effected my life and I don't know how to cope because none of my friends understand or know what Im going through. I dont even have a sholder to lean on I have never felt so alone. This site is my refuge because people understand can relate and have such good advice. By the way what school do you go to?


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi R to the S sorry your feeling so down but chin up you never know things might get better i know exctly what you mean about school my first day back diddent go to well and i was feeling really upset todays been a bit better but i already feel like i could do with another 6 weeks off the thing with the friends i can relate to some times i wish i could talk to them but most the time im scared lll gross them out so i come here to gross you lot out lol (sorry guys







)your right about how unfair it is that we have IBS now or ever but ive had it since i was younger and cant really rember life without it so i try to accept it and work around it the best i can although some times it can be very hard this site though, is great everyone who posts always offers wonderful advice and can always put a smile on my face anyway if youd like anyone to talk to about IBS or school feel free to email me at sunny_smiles20691###msn.com good luck


----------



## 13585 (Sep 23, 2005)

I also know what you're going through. I have to deal with this at school too. I'm now homebound- have been for six weeks. That may change tomorrow. How I'm feeling depends on if it's a good day or a bad day. BTW, I'm a senior in high school and this has been the worst year so far. I had a horrible flare up.


----------



## 19302 (Oct 2, 2005)

I started 10th grade too.well it started Sept7th and i missed alot of days. My parents are gettin upset ### me for not going. The pain iss to much .Everyday it hurts. all the time,no matter what im doing. i really dont have any life at all


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

I can relate i had so many times in school where i felt like it was more pressure on me taht i already have.. so i told my parents that i cant go anymore yeah they were upset but i knew i couldnt make it anymore i was going crazy.. so now i go to a school on the internet its called 21st cyber school wow its a really good school and the teachers are great.. its so much better to be homeschooled and you still get graduationa nd a prom its a great school you should look into it..


----------



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

my friend think im fake in it nd my m8s dont care if they c me or not i haven seen them in ages nd i dont even no they any more


----------



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

i was of skool for ages and my mum got pissed off and cryed coz i couldnt manage goin to skoll so my grandad came and told me i was no grandson of his and tht i was just a stupid boy he just thinks i fake it


----------



## 14399 (Sep 12, 2006)

**** thats the only days you need to be at school.Stay home as much as you can before these test to get built up for theM!


----------

